# Rusty



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Another prop to be donated to the Clinton County Skatepark association as a raffle prize. Rusty is about two feet tall, and will have a flickering tealight in her blue bottle...gotta love a redhead.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you're on a roll!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll buy a raffle ticket. :smileton:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh I like that one...
what do you do to the burlap it looks darker than normal


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Oh I like that one...
> what do you do to the burlap it looks darker than normal


I airbrushed it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Superb.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great use of material Dave. Creepy little guy.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice !!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet, great new prop Dave, everyone will be raffelin'.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is too cool!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Another cool prop from a prop-making genius!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*bows before the master of materials*


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats really cool that you are donating these for a raffle.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

I wish I could get props done as fast (or at least as good) as you! I'm jealous!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

dave of the dead, first of the post deconstructionalist home haunters - I say bravo to you, bravo. May Isabella Rossellini visit your yard soon!

(i'm saying i like it, but also adding an obscure simpsons reference)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the belt especially.


----------

